# Kernel Data Inpage Error blue screen appears once every 2 hours! HELP!



## nachanus102 (May 18, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I have a ASUS windows 8 system (64-bit) I bought slightly more than a year ago. After 6 months, I got the Kernel_Data_Inpage_Error blue screen (like this image:







) once in 10 days or so. I neglected to address the problem then. Totally regret it! Its frequency slowly started increasing and today I got it almost once every hour.

It does not happen at start-up like I read in some forums but while I am randomly working. The error message appears and the system automatically restarts. I have a major presentation for school coming up in a couple of weeks and would like to fix this at the soonest.

I ran disk check on my C drive and it said there were some problems and I went ahead and requested a repair. Once its complete and I ran the disk check again it still says there are errors and I initiated the repair again. Not sure if its fixed this time. D drive had no problems. I also ran the memory diagnostics tool - no memory errors were found.

I really really appreciate any help I can get! Thank You in advance


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello nachanus102 and Welcome to TSG.

Please go to C:\ Windows \ Minidump and copy that folder to your desktop. You need to compress it with winrar, winzip or 7zip. I prefer 7zip. Now upload it to this post. *How To Upload:* Select Go Advanced, scroll down to Manage Attachments, select Browse and go to the compressed file and select it, now select Upload.


----------



## nachanus102 (May 18, 2014)

Thank You Lance! Here's my minidump attached.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Lets run chkdsk on your drive. Bring up search and type cmd. Click the hour glass. Right click command prompt and at the bottom select Run as Administrator. Type *chkdsk /f /r* and hit enter. It'll say that it can't run and would you run on restart. Select (Y) yes. Let it run and post results. To get the results go to the control panel \ Administrative Tool \ Event Viewer \ Windows logs \ Applications and look for chkdsk.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

AFTER you have done as my colleague has suggested there are a couple of issues that give rise to concern
1. How much ram was in the Asus please as the dump shows ONLY one stick of Micron ram
8KTF51264HZ-1G4E1 
which I think is 4GB

2. Another issue is - AVG is still showing and that was possibly the free trial that came with the Asus.
IS that please the anti-virus you are using and if so have you updated it from the free trial

I do not see as many entries for it on the dump as I would expect if it was the active anti-virus.

3. I see you have downloaded and installed Malwarebytes - is that the FREE edition please that provides no active protection or is it the PAID for edition that does provide protection

4. Is Windows Defender which is the included AV on Windows 8 enabled please
It will tell you if it is, if you click on Defender in Control Panel

5. There are a number of causes of the dump you have which is 
Bug Check 0x7A: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff559211(v=3DVS.85).aspx

but one of them can be a loose connection caused by a jolt or knock to the notebook, could this be a possibility please.

6. If you post the full model of the Asus that would assist me.

I HAVE NOW looked at all three dumps and there are I see other issues that we need to examine, one of us will further advise you when you reply. For instance one of them is that this computer either has or had McAfee on it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Lance1
Have you any knowledge of that Voxeo Phrophecy shown on the dumps - it means nothing at all to me, except what I have just pulled from Google


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

No I don't. but I found the web site that'll give you some info on it. Sound like automated voice response.

*Voxeo Prophecy*


----------



## nachanus102 (May 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

Thank You so much for taking a look at the dump. Sorry I couldn't get back to you earlier. Voxeo was something I downloaded for school. It is used to develop voicexml applications.

RAM - 4GB
AVG - not active
Malwarebytes - free edition
Windows defender - tuned off (just turned on)

Here's a link to my chkdsk results: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qxtm2uckvnsf4qi/CHKDSKResults.txt

As I type this, I realize how poorly I have maintained my system. Sigh. Anw, it keeps throwing windows hard disk failure errors. I think my hard disk might be giving up on me. I did have a guy knock it off the table a few months ago and my laptop did a mini-flip and landed on the carpet.

Someone else suggested that I remove malware bytes, AVG and one other software (can't remember what exactly) saying it might be causing conflicts. I removed them about 10 days ago and I haven't had another blue screen issue. But based on the chkdsk results, could it be failing? I did a seatools check. the long generic test failed everytime I ran it.

Once again, thanks a ton!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In view of this


> but one of them can be a loose connection caused by a jolt or knock to the notebook, could this be a possibility please.


and your reply


> did have a guy knock it off the table a few months ago and my laptop did a mini-flip and landed on the carpet.


AND now looking at the chkdsk log on dropbox, which I opened.
Most of us will NOT normally open links, as we do NOT of course know what we are opening.

If you need to attach any other logs of that nature please copy and paste the log to your reply here

If you look at the log you can see the 4KB of bad sectors and the numerous file errors
HOWEVER those logs are from the 14 May and the 18 May and were the result of what is known as the dirty bit being set and chkdsk running automatically on boot.

* EITHER the disk was damaged when the computer received the jolt, which if the laptop was ON is HIGHLY likely*

OR VERY unlikely but possible you have been unfortunate enough to have one in the 1000`s of hard drives that is subject to early failure

OVERHEAT - eg running the laptop on a soft surface can also cause this.

There is no solution other than replacement of the hard drive.

NOTE
There is of course also now the chance of a damaged or faulty connection to components in the laptop


----------

